# Game of Thrones Staffel 8 Folge 6: Erster Teaser



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8 Folge 6: Erster Teaser* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8 Folge 6: Erster Teaser*


----------



## MiezeMatze (14. Mai 2019)

Die haben es komplett versaut...
Episode 5 war der absolute Abschuss.
Jetzt rotzen sie einem noch das dämliche Ende hin.

Die scheiss Produzenten reiben sich nämlich schon die Finger für das Prequel... aber sorry Jungs, das interessiert nach dieser Sauerei 50% der ehemaligen Fans kein Stück mehr.
Ein paar folgen mehr, ein bischen mehr sinvoller Dialog und Schauspielerei...

Produzent David Benioff: Du die Fans fanden Staffel 7 im vgl. zu den anderen ziemlich ******** und hingeschludert! Was machen wir jetzt um Staffel 8 zu retten?

Produzent D.B. Weiss: Hold my beer. 
                                     ...ich zeig denen mal was richtig, richtig...RICHTIG ******** IST!


----------



## Rizzard (14. Mai 2019)

Die 8. Staffel ist imo nicht Scheibenkleister perse, aber sie hat Probleme.
Die Inszenierung ist der Wahnsinn. Selbst hochkarätige Hollywood Streifen können sich da teils was abschauen.
Der Nachtkampf gegen den Nachtkönig, ganz großes Kino. Dann die letzte Folge 5, was ein Spektakel.

Größtes Problem ist, und das sagt eigentlich JEDER der die Serie verfolgt, es wird jetzt VIEL ZU SCHNELL zum Ende gebracht.
Zack dies, zack das, vorbei. So schnell kannst du garnicht kucken.
Erst bietet man über etliche Jahre und einige Staffeln langgezogene Geschichten, viel Dramen und Intriegen, und dann rusht man am Ende schnell durch, so das man als Zuschauer kaum mitkommt.

Das zweite Problem das die 8. Staffel imo hat sind Verständnislücken.
Im anderen Thread hier wurde schon verlinkt 
"Dotrahki have been added back to Game". ^^
Das ist jetzt vielleicht nichts gravierendes, aber doch schon irgendwie seltsam.

Im Endeffekt war es zu Anfang mehr Soap (Drama, Intriegen etc), und gegen später wurde es immer mehr Inszenierung (Der Kampf der Bastarde zB, etwas vergleichbares habe ich bisher kaum im TV gesehen).


----------



## Gizfreak (15. Mai 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> ...
> Größtes Problem ist, und das sagt eigentlich JEDER der die Serie verfolgt, es wird jetzt VIEL ZU SCHNELL zum Ende gebracht.
> Zack dies, zack das, vorbei. So schnell kannst du garnicht kucken.
> Erst bietet man über etliche Jahre und einige Staffeln langgezogene Geschichten, viel Dramen und Intriegen, und dann rusht man am Ende schnell durch, so das man als Zuschauer kaum mitkommt.
> ...



Es wäre viel stimmiger gewesen wenn sie in der 7. Staffel den Nightking in 10 Folgen besiegt und in der 8. Staffel auf ein gemächliches, durchdachtes und nicht so gehetztes Ende gesetzt hätten. So wirkt alles sehr sprunghaft und eben gehetzt, man nimmt sich keine Zeit Handlungsstränge sinnvoll abzuschließen und auch wenn der Inhalt meiner Meinung nach passt kommt die Inszenierung oft zu kurz und Logikfehler schleichen sich ein.


----------



## Holindarn (15. Mai 2019)

Muss jetzt für jeder verkackte Folge eine Nachricht gebracht werden? Oo


----------



## MXDoener (15. Mai 2019)

Also ich versteh nicht, was alle so schlecht an der Folge finden?

Klar, wie oben erwähnt fühlt es sich an, als ob man jetzt schnell fertig werden müsste und es keine Zeit mehr gibt, aber grundsätzlich passen die aktuellen Ereignisse doch gut zu GOT?

Jetzt noch eine Folge und wir wissen endlich, wie der Kram ausgeht. Alles hat nunmal ein Ende, wieso das jetzt im Schnelldurchlauf passieren muss, kann ich aber auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (15. Mai 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Die Inszenierung ist der Wahnsinn. Selbst hochkarätige Hollywood Streifen können sich da teils was abschauen.
> Der Nachtkampf gegen den Nachtkönig, ganz großes Kino. Dann die letzte Folge 5, was ein Spektakel.



Da haben wir aber extrem unterschiedliche Sichtweisen. Gerade die Nachtschlacht fand ich so dermaßen langweilig! Hatte mich auf eine epische Schlacht gefreut und war so enttäuscht. Da krame ich lieber Braveheart oder gar Herr der Ringe wieder hervor, die Schlachten dort finde ich um ein vielfaches epischer. Bei GoT hatte das mehr was von einem komischen Stückwerk, wo verschiedene Dinge aneinander gereiht wurden, aber irgendwie kein harmonisches Bild ergaben.

Aber nun ja, so sind Geschmäcker eben verschieden.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Mai 2019)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Das zweite Problem das die 8. Staffel imo hat sind Verständnislücken.
> Im anderen Thread hier wurde schon verlinkt
> *"Dotrahki have been added back to Game".* ^^
> Das ist jetzt vielleicht nichts gravierendes, aber doch schon irgendwie seltsam.
> ...



Ich habe das Gefühl das die "richtigen" GoT Fans immer alles erklärt bekommen wollen.
Ein bisschen Fantasie scheint den meisten abhanden zu sein.
Warum sollen denn im Nachtkampf ALLE Dotrahki ausgelöscht worden sein??  (War nicht in einer Szene sogar zu sehen, dass Einige wieder hinter die Linien flohen?)
Kann sein, MUSS aber eben nicht. 
Und sowas wird dann als Logiklücke verklärt, ich finde sowas kleinlich.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2019)

juko888 schrieb:


> Da haben wir aber extrem unterschiedliche Sichtweisen. Gerade die Nachtschlacht fand ich so dermaßen langweilig! Hatte mich auf eine epische Schlacht gefreut und war so enttäuscht. Da krame ich lieber Braveheart oder gar Herr der Ringe wieder hervor, die Schlachten dort finde ich um ein vielfaches epischer. Bei GoT hatte das mehr was von einem komischen Stückwerk, wo verschiedene Dinge aneinander gereiht wurden, aber irgendwie kein harmonisches Bild ergaben.
> 
> Aber nun ja, so sind Geschmäcker eben verschieden.



Also ich fand das schon gut gemacht. Diese absolute Dunkelheit in der Ferne.
Dann wie innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Feuerschwerter erloschen.
Dann der beschworene Schneesturm, das zombieähnliche Verhalten der Gegner usw.
Das war schon recht gut gemacht wie ich finde.
Den Kampf der Bastarde fand ich aber noch besser inszeniert. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl das die "richtigen" GoT Fans immer alles erklärt bekommen wollen.
> Ein bisschen Fantasie scheint den meisten abhanden zu sein.
> Warum sollen denn im Nachtkampf ALLE Dotrahki ausgelöscht worden sein??  (War nicht in einer Szene sogar zu sehen, dass Einige wieder hinter die Linien flohen?)
> Kann sein, MUSS aber eben nicht.
> Und sowas wird dann als Logiklücke verklärt, ich finde sowas kleinlich.



Ich muss aber sagen mir kam es auch so vor das nach Folge 3 kaum was übrig blieb.
Ich meinte noch sogar zu mir selber "toll was wollen die mit den restlichen 100 Mann jetzt noch reißen".^^


----------



## Shmendrick (15. Mai 2019)

Ich lehn mich aus dem Fenster und sage Arya kill Daenerys mit Hilfe von Tyrion und ,Irgend jemand anderster dann den Drachen.

Das Problem an Staffel 8 ist das sie meiner Meinung nach zu Kurz ist.Klar ist in Folge 5 im letzten 1/3 abzusehen das Arya Mega Angepisst ist,aber etwas mehr Tiefe wäre besser gewesen.


----------



## Alephthau (15. Mai 2019)

Hi,

Das "Problem" von GoT ist, dass seit Staffel 6 nur noch auf die groben Hinweise von G.R.R. Martin zurück gegriffen werden kann, gepaart mit dem "zum Ende kommen", und gerade seit Staffel 7 merkt man es besonders.

Es gibt kaum "zwischenzeitliches", es wird von "Es passiert was" zu "Es passiert was" gesprungen, ohne ein "während dessen" oder "dazwischen, wie die Abarbeitung einer Tabelle.

im Fall von Lord Varys haben sie noch versucht ein klein wenig was von seiner Verschwörung rein zu bringen, aber die Szene mit dem Mädchen ist bestimmt keinem wirklich aufgefallen. Er hat, wahrscheinlich seit einer gewissen Zeit, nach dem Gespräch mit Tyrion, versucht Daenerys zu vergiften und dieses Gift ist wahrscheinlich entdeckt worden ohne den Urheber zunächst zu kennen. Tyrion hat es dann wahrscheinlich Daenerys erzählt und auch Jon dürfte eine Rolle dabei gespielt haben.

Alles sehr gehetzt....und das zieht sich halt durch die ganzen Staffeln 7 und 8!

Was die Golden Company angeht, musste ich bei der Szene irgendwie lachen, die mächtige Goldenen Company...unbesiegbare Elitekämpfer, vor denen alles und jeder in Ehrfurcht spricht und wo Theorien davon ausgingen, diese könnten sich auf Daenerys Seite schlagen und das Blatt so wenden........ und dann....PUFF! 

Gruß

Alef


----------



## CastorTolagi (15. Mai 2019)

Patch Notes aus Episode 8.5: 
- Reducing Scorpions Damage against Dragon to 0
- Increase Scorpions Dispersion Sigma to 10
- Increase Dragon dodge to 100% against Scorpions
- Increase Dragon firepower x10
- Set new Respawn Point for Fraction Unsullied & Dothraki at Location Kings Landing.
- Adding 75.000 Respawn Tickets to Fraction Dothraki.
- Adding 20.000 Respawn Tickets to Fraction Unsullied
- Adding new "maddening" affect to Bells. Affect will only be active if mounted on a dragon.
- Removing "Immune to Fear" Spell from Golden Company 
- Reducing Golden Company Level from 100 to 1 
- Fixed a bug. Now Rocks no longer melt but explode.
- Add Speech 100 to Cersai
- Removing "Will to survive" from Lord Varis.
- Adding Affect "Will to survive" to Arya.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (15. Mai 2019)

GoT rockt hart. Pansen haben keine Ahnung.
Thread closed.


----------



## spawa93 (15. Mai 2019)

Staffel 8 ist im Gegensatz zu den Vorgängern superlangweilig.


----------



## PHuV (15. Mai 2019)

Shmendrick schrieb:


> Ich lehn mich aus dem Fenster und sage Arya kill Daenerys mit Hilfe von Tyrion und ,Irgend jemand anderster dann den Drachen.


Damit fällst Du wegen Irrtum aus dem Fenster.  Jon killt Daenerys, und Bran wird neuer König.
gameofthrones Archives - seven8fun

Und warum erwarten jetzt alle noch eine große Charakterentwicklung und einen langsamen und langatmigen Storyaufbau?  Irgendwann ist alles zu Ende entwickelt, die Protagonisten sind klar, ebenso die schon lange aufgebaute Konfrontation. Was soll da noch groß drumherum erzählt oder erklärt werden?


----------



## MXDoener (15. Mai 2019)

PHuV schrieb:


> Falsch, Jon killt Daenerys, und Bran wird neuer König.
> 
> Und warum erwarten jetzt alle noch eine große Charakterentwicklung und einen langsamen und langatmigen Storyaufbau?  Irgendwann ist alles zu Ende entwickelt, die Protagonisten sind klar, ebenso die schon lange aufgebaute Konfrontation. Was soll da noch groß drumherum erzählt oder erklärt werden?



Bran chillt doch nur noch hart rum, seitdem die Untoten besiegt sind. 

Der hatte doch auch angedeutet, dass ihm Titel und so egal sind, der will nur der Master of Time and Story sein^^

Nee ich denke, dass John der neue Herrscher wird, sein Techtelmechtel wird entweder von Arya beendet, oder er selbst muss ran und dem ein Ende setzen, jetzt nachdem die ein bisschen hohl dreht


----------



## Wiley_xxx (15. Mai 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich, nach den bisherigen Folgen dieser und dem Chaos, der Fantasielosigkeit sowie schlichten Logikfehlern der letzten Staffeln, etwas Angst am Ende der letzten Folge dieser einst so großartige Serie sagen zu müssen "Zum Glück ist der Mist endlich vorbei.".


----------



## PHuV (15. Mai 2019)

MXDoener schrieb:


> Bran chillt doch nur noch hart rum, seitdem die Untoten besiegt sind.
> Der hatte doch auch angedeutet, dass ihm Titel und so egal sind, der will nur der Master of Time and Story sein^^


Genau deshalb ist der auch der richtige Kandidat für den Thron, er hat verdammt viel Wissen über die Zeiten, und daher paßt das schon. 


MXDoener schrieb:


> Nee ich denke, dass John der neue Herrscher wird


Nix König. Jon zieht wieder das Schwarze an und geht in den Norden, weil er sich schuldig fühlt. Er hat ja immerhin Dany ermordet, so wie es Jamie mit dem Mad King ebenso gemacht hat.


----------



## 4thVariety (15. Mai 2019)

manchen wäre wohl lieber wenn die Drachen vor dem Kampf eine Evolutionsanimatoin bekämen wie bei Digimon oder Pokemon.

in diesem Sinne:
Daenerys killt Jon, der macht seine Sailor Moon Animation und ist der neue Nightking. Die King's Landing Zombies metzeln die Armee von Daenerys nieder und Jon verschwindet im hohen Norden. Tyrion regiert mir Ser Davros als Hand.


----------



## Lotto (15. Mai 2019)

MXDoener schrieb:


> Also ich versteh nicht, was alle so schlecht an der Folge finden?
> 
> Klar, wie oben erwähnt fühlt es sich an, als ob man jetzt schnell fertig werden müsste und es keine Zeit mehr gibt, aber grundsätzlich passen die aktuellen Ereignisse doch gut zu GOT?
> 
> Jetzt noch eine Folge und wir wissen endlich, wie der Kram ausgeht. Alles hat nunmal ein Ende, wieso das jetzt im Schnelldurchlauf passieren muss, kann ich aber auch nicht erklären.





Algo schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht habe ich keine große Ahnung von  "gutem" Storytelling, aber ich fand die Staffel 8 bisher gar nicht so  schlecht. Ja es gibt manchmal komische Logiklöcher (ich habe z.B. den  Eindruck Danys Armee wird mit jeder Schlacht größer statt weniger ) aber die groben Plotpoints haben mir schon gefallen.
> Warum wird also von so vielen gemeckert das wäre alles schlechtes  Storytelling? Haben sie recht oder habe nur ich den Eindruck hier wird  eher gemeckert, weil sich die Geschichte nicht in die Richtung geht die  sie sich in ihren Fantheorien ausgemalt hatten?



Ich persönlich frag mich ja immer ob Leute die den unterschiedlichen  Stil zwischen Staffel 1-6 und 7-8 nicht sehen in den ersten sechs  Staffeln geschlafen haben, oder ob es einfach so lange her ist, dass sie  sich einfach nicht dran erinnern können.

Es geht nicht darum in welche Richtung die Handlung geht, sondern in welchem Tempo und mit welcher Glaubwürdigkeit.
In  Staffel 1-6 wurde sehr viel Screentime in die Charakterentwicklung  gesteckt. Tiefsinnige durchdachte Dialoge waren mit das Markenzeichen  der Serie und haben diese ihre Tiefe verliehen. Es gab wenige Höhepunkte  pro Staffel, wodurch aber deren Einflußnahme auf den weiteren Verlauf  der Serie beträchtlich war. Zudem waren alle diese Höhepunkte absolut  glaubwürdig, auch was den Zeitpunkt anbelangt.
Staffel 7, und 8  noch  viel mehr, ist nur noch plattes CGI-Feuerwerk. Ja es gibt in den ersten 5  Folgen auch 3 Folgen ohne/mit gar keiner "Action", aber diese sind  genauso platt. Keine tiefsinnigen Dialoge, keine glaubwürdige  Charakterentwicklung.


Spoiler



Ein Beispiel unter vielen aus Staffel 7/8: Das Daenerys  ihren Verstand verliert ist an sich nicht unglaubwürdig, es ist nur  unglaubwürdig in welchen kurzen Zeitraum dies passiert, und vor  allem auf welche Weise. In den Staffeln 1-6 handelte sie gutmütig und es  Bedarf Zeit die Menschen durch ihre Taten davon zu überzeugen ihr  freiwillig zu folgen. Das hatte sie erkannt. In Staffel 8 aber ist diese  Erkenntnis vollkommen abhanden gekommen. Sie wundert sich warum sie mit  einer fremden Armee und zwei Drachen nicht sofort geliebt wird. Bitte  was? Wie kann sie das verwundern? Genau DAS kennt sie schon aus den  Staffeln zuvor. Aber was tut sie? Sie fängt angeblich an zu zweifeln und  zweifelt sogar daran, dass ihr eigenes Blut (Jon) ihr den Thron lassen  wird. Bitte was? Und das innerhalb kürzester Zeit. Einfach nur  ultraschlechtes Storytelling. in der Umsetzung vollkommen unglaubwürdig  (wie gesagt, die Tatsache, dass sie verrückt wird an sich könnte man  schon glaubwürdig verfilmen).
Man erinnere sich nur wie lange man  Theon Graufreud gefoltert hat um ihn zu brechen, und wie lange es  gedauert hat ihn aus diesen Zustand wenigstens oberflächlich zu  befreien.
Weiteres Beispiel: der Nachtkönig und seine weißen Wanderer. In den Staffeln davor als nahezu unbesiegbar und größte Gefahr dargestellt sind sie einfach nur ein Witz. Das die Lebenden solche horrenden Verluste erleiden liegt im Prinzip nur daran, dass die Taktik von nem 6-Jährigen Schuljungen entworden worden ist und diese für die Dramatik einfach geopfert werden mussten (sieht halt doch schon toll aus wenn da hunderte von Fackelträgern in die Dunkelheit reiten und alle Fackeln ziemlich schnell erlischen, erzeugt aber trotzdem vorwiegend einen unerträglichen Kopfschmerz).
Man kann hier zu nahezu jeden zweiten Charakter was schreiben, denn nahezu jede dieser handelt im Widerspruch zu seiner früheren Charakterentwicklung.
[/Spieler]
Zum Thema CGI: Folge 3 war von den Effekten mit  das beste was man bisher in einer TV-Serie gesehen hat (was sicherlich  durch das dunkle Setting begünstigt wurde), aber Folge 5 ist lächerlich  was CGI betrifft. Jede zweite Szene wirkt so als würden Schauspieler vor  nem Greenscreen rumhampeln. Das ist natürlich auch die Wahrheit, nur  sollte man dies bitte doch nicht in der Serie erkennen. Beleuchtung ,  Farben, Schärfe... da stimmt einfach gar nichts. Alles schreit geradezu  nach "künstlich".
Zum Thema Logik in Staffel 7/8 will ich hier gar nichts schreiben, das sprengt einfach jeden Verstand.


----------

